# finally getting a GP pup



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well after talking about it for years a little girl(9 weeks) is set to be here Thursday. Her parents are working dogs in Alabama and she's currently in florida getting picked up tomorrow for her ride to PA. This will be a big change around here. I have dobermans and trian/show in agility. So hoping all goes well. My biggest worry is my free range guineas and chickens who frequent the goat pasture. But because of fox and coyotes we need something. Any tips are welcome. I have a kennel set up in pasture. But what about when I move goats in? I could put her in bucks with the bucks but my llama won't like that.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

she will do well with birds .


----------



## Sunset Oaks (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, everyone my name is Darlene, better known as Granny Belle at Sunset Oaks Farm
we are trying to decide whether we will need a GP ourselves. We also live where the threat of coyoyte is possible. Can someone give me the pros and cons on these dogs. Having a dog is not the problem we love dogs, just want to know if they are a true asset to a farm thanks Darlene


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Although this will be our1st lgd we are really looking forward to it. All my research has shown that the right dog can be a huge asset. Chasing away predators and make yor goat more comfy once they get used to being protected. I have a llama and while he was in does pen he let a fox kill my pet turkey. He is now in with my bucks but as a protector he didn't do so well. I have a mini donkey that let's the fox go right thru her pasture. I only mention that because those are some of the animals people use as well. There are also cases where the dog has helped find and warm lost newborns. While its not always easy at first we think in the long run it will be worth it. Plus I can sleep knowing they are taken care of when her instincts kick in.


----------

